# Choosing the correct Critical Skill



## NYexpat (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi,

My husband and I are looking into the possibility of moving to South Africa with a Critical Skills Visa (for him, at least initially). He is a Chartered Accountant, and he qualifies as an External Auditor, but he has been in senior finance roles for the last 15 years. We're wondering if he could be hired as a finance director (or similar) in South Africa if he enters with a critical skills visa under "external auditor". Or would it be better to choose a broader skill, such as Corporate General Manager (with a finance background)? We're not sure how closely matched the job needs to be if one enters on a particular visa. Is there anyone who can comment on this? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

He can choose any..the critical issue will be when he actually gets employed.His job title should be more or less the same as that listed on his visa or else he will have problems with Home affairs


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi NYexpat, 

The profession listed on the critical skill will be the profession listed on his work visa. I strongly suggest that any employment contract and job title he is hired under matches the visa/list.


----------

